
Molecular Programming Project - MichaelAO
http://molecular-programming.org/
======
arca_vorago
This reminds me I need to double check the end date of my non-compete in
bioinformatics. I learned so much while I was doing it and I still find the
field to be ripe for startups like this. I wish them all the best, and I have
always been of the mind that we won't ever get good brain emulation any other
way than a combination of traditional silicon and biocomputing.

------
dluan
This is almost everyone involved in the growing field of synthetic and
molecular biology tools. Kind of neat to see and recognize these names, a bit
surreal for me personally because this is the group and area I would've ended
up in! Such fond memories of getting gro to run properly...

------
versteegen
That's a lot of different research directions. But I didn't see P systems
mentioned. Maybe because P systems are a model of computation studied by
computer scientists that assumably isn't currently implementable? There are
many variants, but the basic model is of set a compartments (e.g. cells) which
contain signalling chemicals which can be synthesised, destroyed, or passed
between adjacent compartments according to rules. A number of P system
algorithms have been developed such as leader election and graph diameter
calculation (of the adjacency graph). Seems very difficult to program.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P_system](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P_system)

~~~
fenollp
Do you have a link to a leader election algorithm in P sytems? My Google-fu
returns nothing…

------
stillsut
I think what's missing is "F5".

That's what gave us the web: a bunch a yahoos (without knowing the formal
rules) kept thrashing on that key until they got something to work.

My 2cents: we need more yahoos and we need an quick and reliable F5 - a test
to see if the hypothesis is verified.

------
_pmf_
> Computer science and engineering has mastered complexity for electronic
> computation

That's under debate.

~~~
femto
Rather then mastering complexity, I'd say engineering, and in particular
electronic engineering, has mastered prediction. It was the rise of accurate
simulation tools, such as SPICE, that allowed the construction of reliable
integrated circuits and the computing revolution.

It strikes me that the nano/molecular technology revolution depends on the
wide availability of accurate simulators. (Please do say if there already a
molecular equivalent of SPICE available!)

~~~
crimsonalucard
Yes there is! But the complexities of the real world make it so that they are
significantly more complex than pspice. They are literal physical simulations
in 3D space.

[https://www.gpugrid.net/science.php](https://www.gpugrid.net/science.php)

------
agumonkey
Reminded me of the "The Chemical Abstract Machine"
[http://www.lix.polytechnique.fr/~fvalenci/papers/cham.pdf](http://www.lix.polytechnique.fr/~fvalenci/papers/cham.pdf)

------
hellbanner
Gamification Mechanic Wiki, for those interested in learning more about the
process or building your own.

[https://badgeville.com/wiki/Game_Mechanics](https://badgeville.com/wiki/Game_Mechanics)

